# Ban hammer run amok?



## Black 5

RIP:

Slippy
Aquahull
Hawgrider
Mad Trapper
Inceptor


Am I next?


----------



## Red Dog Master

Black 5 said:


> RIP:
> 
> Slippy
> Aquahull
> Hawgrider
> Mad Trapper
> Inceptor
> 
> Am I next?


You're Black, you should be fine.


----------



## RubberDuck

It's a Catholic Masonic conspiracy.


----------



## Robie

What am I missing?

Those folks were banned?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> Those folks were banned?


I guess there was a party and we weren't invited.


----------



## keith9365

For what?


----------



## KUSA

This place won’t be the same without Slippy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

KUSA said:


> This place won't be the same without Slippy.


I wonder if I can still order some Slippy pikes?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Black 5 said:


> RIP:
> 
> Slippy
> Aquahull
> Hawgrider
> Mad Trapper
> Inceptor
> 
> Am I next?


First, I don't think we could have a forum without the contributions of said members.

Secondly, I think that is in reference to them being banned on other forums, kind of like a badge of honor if I am correct.


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> I wonder if I can still order some Slippy pikes?


They don't even show up in the member registry. So unless you have another contact method....nope.


----------



## Red Dog Master

KUSA said:


> This place won't be the same without Slippy.





Back Pack Hack said:


> I wonder if I can still order some Slippy pikes?


That guy, sloppy, sounded like a major douche anyway. No loss. Maybe we can finally talk about important things like how we can all be better white people without that loudmouth mucking things up.


----------



## Chiefster23

red dog master said:


> that guy, sloppy, sounded like a major douche anyway. No loss. Maybe we can finally talk about important things like how we can all be better white people without that loudmouth mucking things up.


troll alert!


----------



## Chiefster23

Red Dog Master said:


> That guy, sloppy, sounded like a major douche anyway. No loss. Maybe we can finally talk about important things like how we can all be better white people without that loudmouth mucking things up.


Hey Red! What does the color of my skin have to do with me becoming a better person or not?


----------



## Red Dog Master

Chiefster23 said:


> Hey Red! What does the color of my skin have to do with me becoming a better person or not?


I'm red and I'll stay red!


----------



## Chiefster23

According to all 3 of my wives (current and two ex’s), I’m an asshole and will never be a better person.


----------



## Chiefster23

Black 5 said:


> Ya think? Pretty serious accusation. On what do you base this statement?


Because he called Slippy a loud mouthed douche. Everyone here knows that Slip is a fine person and a major contributor to this forum. Sounds to me like this newbie is just here to stir up liberal shit! One or two posts and already he's attacking our people!


----------



## Robie

Red Dog Master said:


> That guy, sloppy, sounded like a major douche anyway. No loss. Maybe we can finally talk about important things like how we can all be better white people without that loudmouth mucking things up.


You have 6 posts and you are already calling a long-time member names?

Class act and yes, probably a troll.


----------



## MountainGirl

!!!!!!!!!

Please consider each of those !!!'s a parting gift F-bomb.
Those who want me know how to find me.
Peace out.


----------



## SGG

Black 5 said:


> I just called this slippy person a horse's behind. Does that also make me a troll?


I've suspected you were a troll since your very first post. Wouldn't surprise me if you were behind reporting their posts to get them banned. Snowflake.

What the hell happened, why did people get banned?


----------



## Red Dog Master

Robie said:


> You have 6 posts and you are already calling a long-time member names?
> 
> Class act and yes, probably a troll.


Ease up Karen. I bet you be a turmp supporter? :vs_smile:


----------



## Red Dog Master

Black 5 said:


> I just called this slippy person a horse's behind. Does that also make me a troll?


No it makes you my wife...Mrs Red Dog Master, is that you?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Black 5

Seems to me the "older members" calling us trolls are intentionally trying to get us banned after accusing one of us ( po' widdle me) of getting other members banned.

I suspect an agenda, since I've been referred to as a snowflake.


----------



## Red Dog Master

Better get WOKE people, the New World Order Ban Hammer is coming for you!


----------



## SGG

Black 5 said:


> Seems to me the "older members" calling us trolls are intentionally trying to get us banned after accusing one of us ( po' widdle me) of getting other members banned.
> 
> I suspect an agenda, since I've been referred to as a snowflake.


Ironic


----------



## Smitty901

Before all of this PC stuff stops it is mostly likely this sight will be closed or most of us will be banned. The left will take over all social media. They will attack the sights one two at a time until they comply.


----------



## Chiefster23

Black 5 said:


> Some of you people really do reinforce the paranoid stereotype that the liberals have concerning preppers. Good job, guys.


Well, since nobody else (especially liberals) pay my bills, I don't really much care what they think of me or my type.


----------



## Real Old Man

robie said:


> what am i missing?
> 
> Those folks were banned?


btfom


----------



## Chiefster23

I just want to know exactly who it was that banned our members and the exact reason why. SO WHAT GIVES, MODERATORS?


----------



## Piratesailor

Red Dog Master said:


> That guy, sloppy, sounded like a major douche anyway. No loss. Maybe we can finally talk about important things like how we can all be better white people without that loudmouth mucking things up.


Start with yourself and look in a mirror Douche bag... you have a total of 9 posts. It's called free speech. You don't like it then move on or contribute.

Otherwise take a flying .......


----------



## Piratesailor

@Denton..... speak up or lose membership fast.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I just got up, logged in, and saw this.
I have no idea what went on over night.


----------



## RubberDuck

keith9365 said:


> For what?


No reason given


----------



## Piratesailor

@Sasquatch speak up...


----------



## Piratesailor

@Annie speak up...


----------



## Prepared One

So WTF!!!!! Somebody tell me what in the Sam Hell is going on around this joint! I go to sleep for a few hours and all hell breaks loose?


----------



## SOCOM42

I have a feeling that one newbie banned and the other are one in the same or in consort with each other.

RPD, check their IP address.

I have no idea what happened either, just got on.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SOCOM42 said:


> I have a feeling that one newbie banned and the other are one in the same or in consort with each other.
> 
> RPD, check their IP address.
> 
> I have no idea what happened either, just got on.


Red Dog Master is a legit ban. I did that one. And told him why.
That's all I'll say about that.

As for the others, I'll either get them lifted, or I'm outta here too.


----------



## MountainGirl

.....


----------



## hawgrider

Peek a boo! :vs_lol:


----------



## admin

Please accept my deepest apologies for the nonsense that went on overnight.

I am restoring threads but it may take a bit for the counts to catch back up.

If anyone sees banned members that shouldn't be, please click to report one of their posts.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

hawgrider said:


> Peek a boo! :vs_lol:


As Kojack used to say: "Who loves ya, baby?"


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> Please accept my deepest apologies for the nonsense that went on overnight.
> 
> I am restoring threads but it may take a bit for the counts to catch back up.
> 
> If anyone sees banned members that shouldn't be, please click to report one of their posts.


And just like that everything is all better!

Hat tip to you and the other good folks here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Cricket said:


> Please accept my deepest apologies for the nonsense that went on overnight.
> 
> I am restoring threads but it may take a bit for the counts to catch back up.
> 
> If anyone sees banned members that shouldn't be, please click to report one of their posts.


We ALL owe Cricket a big round of applause for coming in on her day off and getting things done.

Thank you, ma'am!!


----------



## hawgrider

rice paddy daddy said:


> As Kojack used to say: "Who loves ya, baby?"


You do my Florida friend! Always a pleasure working with you.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> We ALL owe Cricket a big round of applause for coming in on her day off and getting things done.
> 
> Thank you, ma'am!!


And you. You were working overtime while I was still asleep!


----------



## MountainGirl

Cricket said:


> Please accept my deepest apologies for the nonsense that went on overnight.
> 
> I am restoring threads but it may take a bit for the counts to catch back up.
> 
> If anyone sees banned members that shouldn't be, please click to report one of their posts.


Hi Cricket,
Thanks for your apology and fixing what you can.
Two forum members (Chiefster23 and JustAnotherNut) had all of their posts deleted, thousands from over the years.
Are you able to restore them?
It's one thing to mess with bans and threads, etc - and quite another to target individual members like that - and might be a violation of PFs Terms of Service. 
Especially as it was done by someone on your staff.
Thanks, MG


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Hi Cricket,
> Thanks for your apology and fixing what you can.
> Two forum members (Chiefster23 and JustAnotherNut) had all of their posts deleted, thousands from over the years.
> Are you able to restore them?
> It's one thing to mess with bans and threads, etc - and quite another to target individual members like that - and might be a violation of PFs Terms of Service.
> Especially as it was done by someone on your staff.
> Thanks, MG


You realize she and everyone knows this. There was no way to know that a member of the team would decide to leave the board by suicide by Cricket.


----------



## Prepared One

A big thanks to @Cricket . Ohhh and the rest of you Mod fellers, ceptin that there @Denton feller, he was already in the water watching the ship sink. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## admin

MountainGirl said:


> Hi Cricket,
> Thanks for your apology and fixing what you can.
> Two forum members (Chiefster23 and JustAnotherNut) had all of their posts deleted, thousands from over the years.
> Are you able to restore them?
> It's one thing to mess with bans and threads, etc - and quite another to target individual members like that - and might be a violation of PFs Terms of Service.
> Especially as it was done by someone on your staff.
> Thanks, MG


I believe they are restored but it may take a bit for their numbers to be correct.


----------



## Chiefster23

Hurray for Cricket! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

I love this place and how everyone rallied around their forum mates. Wish there was more comradery in the world like that.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> You realize she and everyone knows this. There was no way to know that a member of the team would decide to leave the board by suicide by Cricket.


Of course. T'was me tossing her more ammo if she needed it; glad she got the job done.
And, it was the deleted posts I was hoping could be restored. I've enjoyed and learned a lot from Chiefster over the years.. and as they so easily disappeared causes me to recall the temporal nature of anything online, including my own contributions. Which is a good thing, I guess. Reality is outside, not in here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I am finding whole sections of threads deleted.
I am having to restore them one page of 20 posts at a time.
Hopefully, Cricket has a "magic button" that can speed things up. But failing that, know that RPD is hard at work.

I have been a member here since the earliest days. This forum, AND ALL the members mean a lot to me.


----------



## MountainGirl

Cricket said:


> I believe they are restored but it may take a bit for their numbers to be correct.


I checked on their profiles, they are coming back, yes, thanks!


----------



## inceptor

Black 5 said:


> RIP:
> 
> Slippy
> Aquahull
> Hawgrider
> Mad Trapper
> Inceptor
> 
> Am I next?


 @hawgrider I finally got banned. Does this mean I get my banner over there????

ETA: At least I went out with a good group of people. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy

Yes, RPD did the right thing banning Red Dog Master!

(Even if the ladies all think Red Dog Master is one handsome devil!! :vs_smile



rice paddy daddy said:


> Red Dog Master is a legit ban. I did that one. And told him why.
> That's all I'll say about that.
> 
> As for the others, I'll either get them lifted, or I'm outta here too.


----------



## hawgrider

inceptor said:


> @hawgrider I finally got banned. Does this mean I get my banner over there????
> 
> ETA: At least I went out with a good group of people. :tango_face_grin:


Yes sir I will take care of that. Welcome to the club :vs_lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> @hawgrider I finally got banned. Does this mean I get my banner over there????
> 
> ETA: At least I went out with a good group of people. :tango_face_grin:


When I rolled out of bed at the crack of 9:30 this morning, saw this thread the very first thing, and saw your name among the others I was quite shocked.
Even through my sleep addled brain I could see that some bad ju-ju had gone down.

But all is either right or getting that way.

Welcome back, my friend.


----------



## Piratesailor

Thanks to all the admins and monitors!!!!


----------



## Annie

For a moment or two I thought I did something really horrible by accident. Thank heavens it wasn't me.


----------



## Black 5

I was temporarily deleted, but not banned. There is hope.


----------



## Prepared One

inceptor said:


> @hawgrider I finally got banned. Does this mean I get my banner over there????
> 
> ETA: At least I went out with a good group of people. :tango_face_grin:


It's a hell of a thing to be thrown out of the bar. Specially when you were being perfectly innocent and quite just drinking your beer at the end of the bar.......and well, that whole pool cue upside the head of that jerk of an ass who had it coming not withstanding, But hey, otherwise you were minding your own business. Right. :vs_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

FWIW, I was banned a few years ago... instantly... for 3 days...........for simply stating that bicycles were mechanical devices subject to failure.

I'll give y'all three guesses who banned me. And the first two don't count.


----------



## Slippy

Back Pack Hack said:


> FWIW, I was banned a few years ago... instantly... for 3 days...........for simply stating that bicycles were mechanical devices subject to failure.
> 
> I'll give y'all three guesses who banned me. And the first two don't count.


 @Denton @Denton @Denton ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> @*Denton* @*Denton* @*Denton* ?


Well, you got three letters right.... e, o and n.


----------



## Slippy

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, you got three letters right.... e, o and n.


Wonder why Leon hated "Bi"-cycles? I don't know, but most folks thought he leaned that way so why get all worked up over it?

Yes kids, the world has done gone PAST CRAZY...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> Wonder why Leon hated "Bi"-cycles? I don't know, but most folks thought he leaned that way so why get all worked up over it?
> 
> Yes kids, the world has done gone PAST CRAZY...


Silly me. And here I've always thought they were called _bi_cycles because they had _two_ wheels (Latin for 'two' is 'bi'). I guess today it implies some sort of sexual orientation, huh?


----------



## Slippy

Back Pack Hack said:


> Silly me. And here I've always thought they were called _bi_cycles because they had _two_ wheels (Latin for 'two' is 'bi'). I guess today it implies some sort of sexual orientation, huh?


You're such a neanderthal...

(No worries, I'm a dinosaur...lain


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> You're such a neanderthal...
> 
> (No worries, I'm a dinosaur...lain


I am not! My knuckles DO NOT drag on the ground. :vs_unimpressed: I'm cro-magnon!


----------



## Mad Trapper

I think it is time I've left this forum, and any other run brought and sold by liberal media giants.

When "SHTF" here a week ago I could not get a straight answer, even PMs to Mods. Then I was "banned" and sent emails to PFN. No responses even though most "banned" members were able to login again (if you can't "login", you can't check a PFN PM)

So I went away a week to a place I only carry a "dumb phone" and took care of garden and home. I killed a good amount of chimpmunks ready to raid my blueberries (30-40?) and a couple woodchucks.

I came back here to cyberland, and I didn't yet get a response to personal emails to both Denton and Cricket, so I tried again. Denton FINALLY responded.

I have a deep problems/issues with whom are really running/controling these forums, they are not good people.

I have seen this just happen with a "redo" of another forum I am a member of. Some here are too. They like service rifles. That forum is now linked to social media and exploited for their liberal agendas. It is run by the same.

Want to support that? YOU ARE!!!

I'm not sure if it is goodbye. But in some cases, if I don't come back ever, swell

MT

Edit: I did not mean mods here, Denton, RPD, Sas, _et al_; I have a deep problems/issues with *whom are really running/controling these forums, they are not good people.
*


----------



## Mad Trapper

addendum....

From another forum:

XYZ said:
ABC beats around this bush, and throws some shade by pointing out other traditional privacy issues that have nothing to do with the questions being asked.

His responses do not address the potential abuse of personal information being used or sharedby any " advertiser ", " service partner ", or any other party with access toFacebook's Pixel program, not to mention the Google equivalent, Twitter equivalent, and the equivalent programs run by any other social media platforms.

Let's not put words in my mouth, thanks. I wasn't throwing shade, I was asking why XYZ was worried about Facebook Pixel tracking when he's already being tracked by data aggregation from Google et al. He's answered, and I am following up on those answers (and learning a bit myself). I'm still on the fence if I care about the difference for myself, or if it's worth worrying about for anyone else, but I'm not in charge of making decisions for other people or for this site.

ABC said:
These digital pirates share and combine their information as an aggregate profile for the sole purpose of exploiting the personal information of individuals by selling off your personal information to anyone with money. I am certain that there are other organizations buying and using the information for their own purposes as well, but that is another story best saved for your tinfoil hat days.

Now you're making my point. Except that his was always going on, you've just become aware of it now.

Google has already saved a copy of this forum (and any other publicly available forum), all its users, all its posts, all its photos, etc. Taking photos down or deleting profiles is pretty meaningless. They can build a profile for every user of this site just from the data aggregation they've already been doing for 10+ years. Use the same username on a different forum? They can lump that into the matching database they already have. Use outdated forum software? Your IP could get exposed then they can match your location and internet service provider with your username (assuming you aren't on a VPN). More data for the pile.

Then rinse and repeat for Bing, Yahoo, Facebook (and more) because they all do the same thing.

For fun, here's a snapshot of this thread from May 2018. You can go back and delete the photos from these forums, but the records remain. You can't delete the photos from the archive.


PFN, have fun, MT


----------



## Denton

Mad Trapper said:


> I think it is time I've left this forum, and any other run brought and sold by liberal media giants.
> 
> When "SHTF" here a week ago I could not get a straight answer, even PMs to Mods. Then I was "banned" and sent emails to PFN. No responses even though most "banned" members were able to login again (if you can't "login", you can't check a PFN PM)
> 
> So I went away a week to a place I only carry a "dumb phone" and took care of garden and home. I killed a good amount of chimpmunks ready to raid my blueberries (30-40?) and a couple woodchucks.
> 
> I came back here to cyberland, and I didn't yet get a response to personal emails to both Denton and Cricket, so I tried again. Denton FINALLY responded.
> 
> I have a deep problems/issues with whom are really running/controling these forums, they are not good people.
> 
> I have seen this just happen with a "redo" of another forum I am a member of. Some here are too. They like service rifles. That forum is now linked to social media and exploited for their liberal agendas. It is run by the same.
> 
> Want to support that? YOU ARE!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if it is goodbye. But in some cases, if I don't come back ever, swell
> 
> MT
> 
> Edit: I did not mean mods here, Denton, RPD, Sas, _et al_; I have a deep problems/issues with *whom are really running/controling these forums, they are not good people.
> *


That was a busy, busy day. Many PMs, but the questions were answered in this and another thread.

I don't know who owns this forum; I only know the name of the company. I don't know their political positions.


----------



## Demitri.14

Cricket said:


> Please accept my deepest apologies for the nonsense that went on overnight.
> 
> I am restoring threads but it may take a bit for the counts to catch back up.
> 
> If anyone sees banned members that shouldn't be, please click to report one of their posts.


Hoorah Cricket!!!


----------



## inceptor

@Mad Trapper if you think only a few sites are tracking you, you are mistaken. Starting with Echelon we have been tracked for years. Now in Utah, they have a facility that can store everything forever.

One thing about electronics in this era is that everyone is tracking everything you do or say. Your computer can be used to record audio/visual remotely. Your phone can be turned on remotely and even Alexa and other systems like that record your conversations. This has not been a secret for a long time. Think China only more subtle. Every app on your phone, every app on your computer, every website you visit all collect your information. It's sold, shared and used for whatever they wish. Why does my insurance app need to know what stores I visit? I could not get an answer but they do that.

A guy I know on another forum had a cable show where he offered big money if he could not find you in, I think, either 24-72 hours. I don't think he ever had to pay out. That show is no longer on the air but he did make a point.

My wife and I were talking about this the other day. They only way you can completely disappear is to go totally off grid and be totally self sufficient. You can use nothing that can be tracked such as even an electric bill. And yes, they will still know where you live simply by your land tax. Have an accident of any type even medical? You are back in the grid.


----------



## Denton

@inceptor, you are absolutely right.

Worried about the Man following your every comment? Throw away your computer and your phone. Otherwise, every communication will be recorded. Every move you make will be tracked. Every search engine usage will be noted.

The use of this message board is the least of anyone's problems.


----------



## MountainGirl

​


Denton said:


> *inceptor*, you are absolutely right.
> 
> Worried about the Man following your every comment? Throw away your computer and your phone. Otherwise, every communication will be recorded. Every move you make will be tracked. Every search engine usage will be noted.
> 
> The use of this message board is the least of anyone's problems.​



Denton - yep. Totally.

@*inceptor* - excellent post. My understanding is AI doesn't have the ability YET to deal with ALL the data...but that day is coming soon.​


Denton said:


> That was a busy, busy day. Many PMs, but the questions were answered in this and another thread.
> 
> I don't know who owns this forum; *I only know the name of the company*. I don't know their political positions.


Denton-you all did a great job on that day. Hurricane, it was. Also...what is the name of the company? Thanks!


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Denton - yep. Totally.
> 
> @*inceptor* - excellent post. My understanding is AI doesn't have the ability YET to deal with ALL the data...but that day is coming soon.​
> Denton-you all did a great job on that day. Hurricane, it was. Also...what is the name of the company? Thanks!


Verticalscope I think.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> ....
> 
> I don't know who owns this forum; I only know the name of the company. *I don't know their political positions.*





MountainGirl said:


> .... Also...what is the name of the company? Thanks!​


​


Denton said:


> Verticalscope I think.


I think I can help with that...in a new thread.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

PREPPERFORUMS.NET is owned and operated by VerticalScope Inc. of Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## MountainGirl

Back Pack Hack said:


> PREPPERFORUMS.NET is owned and operated by VerticalScope Inc. of Toronto, Ontario.


https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/121921-who-s-your-daddy.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MountainGirl said:


> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/121921-who-s-your-daddy.html


Two great minds for but a single thought. :vs_box:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Speaking of the government watching what you do, for the past week or two, all the cell service providers have, at the instruction of the feds, been installing Covid-19 trackers on their phones. So the feds can see where trace where you've gone.
Have you gotten "update" recently? :tango_face_smile:

The tracking app can be disabled.
I didn't pay attention to Androids, but if you have an I-Phone, go to Settings. Go next to Privacy, select Health. At the top you will see "COVID-19 Exposure Logging". Simply switch it Off.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rice paddy daddy said:


> Speaking of the government watching what you do, for the past week or two, all the cell service providers have, at the instruction of the feds, been installing Covid-19 trackers on their phones. So the feds can see where trace where you've gone.
> Have you gotten "update" recently? :tango_face_smile:
> 
> The tracking app can be disabled.
> I didn't pay attention to Androids, but if you have an I-Phone, go to Settings. Go next to Privacy, select Health. At the top you will see "COVID-19 Exposure Logging". Simply switch it Off.


You mean Crapple defaults to "On"? Crikey.... at least Android tell you to 1. install an app and 2. turn on notifications.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Back Pack Hack said:


> You mean Crapple defaults to "On"? Crikey.... at least Android tell you to 1. install an app and 2. turn on notifications.


Nope. You better check your settings.
This is a hidden app installed disguised as an "update".

Or, hey, don't bother. I don't really give a crap.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> Speaking of the government watching what you do, for the past week or two, all the cell service providers have, at the instruction of the feds, been installing Covid-19 trackers on their phones. So the feds can see where trace where you've gone.
> Have you gotten "update" recently? :tango_face_smile:
> 
> The tracking app can be disabled.
> I didn't pay attention to Androids, but if you have an I-Phone, go to Settings. Go next to Privacy, select Health. At the top you will see "COVID-19 Exposure Logging". Simply switch it Off.


Hah! they can't do mine, I don't have either one of them smart thingies!!!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope. You better check your settings.
> This is a hidden app installed disguised as an "update".
> 
> Or, hey, don't bother. I don't really give a crap.


I *DID* check my settings. It said I need to install an app and opt in. I would also need to turn on Location Services as well as Bluetooth.







...........


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Speaking of the government watching what you do, for the past week or two, all the cell service providers have, at the instruction of the feds, been installing Covid-19 trackers on their phones. So the feds can see where trace where you've gone.
> Have you gotten "update" recently? :tango_face_smile:
> 
> The tracking app can be disabled.
> I didn't pay attention to Androids, but if you have an I-Phone, go to Settings. Go next to Privacy, select Health. At the top you will see "COVID-19 Exposure Logging". Simply switch it Off.


That was on several notices I got right as it happened. I was also informed that there was no choice except disable it. I did.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> That was on several notices I got right as it happened. I was also informed that there was no choice except disable it. I did.


when I went into my settings, it was off. I made sure of that, and will check it regularly.

I check all my settings after every update.


----------



## charito

For a while I was beginning to think this was some kind of a joke being pulled on us - I saw Slippy's name giving a like on Post #12, so how could he be banned? :vs_blush:

Well....I'm glad you're all back!


----------



## T-Man 1066

Maybe I live under a rock, but who did all the banning anyways? Doesn't it have to be a user with management power?


----------



## charito

Denton said:


> @inceptor, you are absolutely right.
> 
> Worried about the Man following your every comment? Throw away your computer and your phone. Otherwise, every communication will be recorded. Every move you make will be tracked. Every search engine usage will be noted.
> 
> The use of this message board is the least of anyone's problems.


I suspect sites like this are being peeked at, every now and then.

It's like a movie thriller - like that Sandra Bullock oldie, THE NET.....or, Will Smith "Enemy of the State!"


----------



## charito

Back Pack Hack said:


> PREPPERFORUMS.NET is owned and operated by VerticalScope Inc. of Toronto, Ontario.


Canada? And I've always thought this is American!

.....now, who's behind that company?

Boy - wouldn't it be wild if it turns out to be someone in China!


----------



## Demitri.14

rice paddy daddy said:


> Speaking of the government watching what you do, for the past week or two, all the cell service providers have, at the instruction of the feds, been installing Covid-19 trackers on their phones. So the feds can see where trace where you've gone.
> Have you gotten "update" recently? :tango_face_smile:
> 
> The tracking app can be disabled.
> I didn't pay attention to Androids, but if you have an I-Phone, go to Settings. Go next to Privacy, select Health. At the top you will see "COVID-19 Exposure Logging". Simply switch it Off.


How do you know if it is REALLY turned off ? Do I trust Apple ? -- NO, Do I trust the Feds ? -- NO

Do I trust Comcast or AT&T or Amazon or Verizon or Google or Microslop or mozilla ? - NO, NO, NO ,NO ,NO ....

DO I trust the Linux community ?- MAYBE


----------



## Black 5

How did my ban hammer thread convert to this?

I didn't even hear the noise of derailment.


----------



## Slippy

Black 5 said:


> How did my ban hammer thread convert to this?
> 
> I didn't even hear the noise of derailment.


Its like the You Tube.

I go there to learn the easiest way to replace the drive belt on my 4 wheeler and 2 hours later I'm watching dudes tossing basketballs off the top of the empire state building or a bunch of cheerleaders shooting their pom poms with a 12 gauge shottie...lain:


----------



## Black 5

I see. Dogs playing in the park, and a squirrel runs by.

Got it!


----------



## Slippy

Black 5 said:


> I see. Dogs playing in the park, and a squirrel runs by.
> 
> Got it!


Stick with me Kid, you'll learn a lot! :vs_whistle:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Black 5 said:


> How did my ban hammer thread convert to this?
> 
> I didn't even hear the noise of derailment.


Well it's kinda like how all mens conversations end up talking about their new toys (usually vehicles or guns) or how many asses they could kick when they were in their prime??? Or women's conversations end up talking about their pregnancies & deliveries or their new ailment or next surgery? Doesn't matter what the beginning topic is....it always ends up the same?

PS...&#8230;..nobody ever said 'It's ok, he's harmless' when talking about @Slippy......so be careful


----------



## JustAnotherNut

charito said:


> I suspect sites like this are being peeked at, every now and then.
> 
> It's like a movie thriller - like that Sandra Bullock oldie, THE NET.....or, Will Smith "Enemy of the State!"


Of course they are being peeked at...&#8230;...ever notice Bing, Google, & others are members of forum sites?

I've not seen The Net that I'm aware of, but Enemy of the State is very true. As Gene Hackman said, they pick up on keywords or phrases...&#8230;.and I'm sure the list goes on from there.


----------



## Slippy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well it's kinda like how all mens conversations end up talking about their new toys (usually vehicles or guns) or how many asses they could kick when they were in their prime??? Or women's conversations end up talking about their pregnancies & deliveries or their new ailment or next surgery? Doesn't matter what the beginning topic is....it always ends up the same?
> 
> PS...&#8230;..nobody ever said 'It's ok, he's harmless' when talking about @Slippy......so be careful


Sheeee-it!

I remember the last time Mrs Slippy was knocked up, she was chatting up a friend about histerectomies or some such nonsense and how dang big that kid's head is when I had to kick 4 big ole boy's asses before I jumped into my new F250 6.7 Diesel Monster Truck and dang if my Colt 10 Inch Snake Gun didn't get in the way. :vs_whistle: But enough about me, let me tell you about my new firearm...:vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> Sheeee-it!
> 
> I remember the last time Mrs Slippy was knocked up, she was chatting up a friend about histerectomies or some such nonsense and how dang big that kid's head is when I had to kick 4 big ole boy's asses before I jumped into my new F250 6.7 Diesel Monster Truck and dang if my Colt 10 Inch Snake Gun didn't get in the way. :vs_whistle: But enough about me, let me tell you about my new firearm...:vs_lol:


Mine is 12":tango_face_grin: Errrrr, I mean my snake gun.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Well...…...here we go...…….


----------



## Slippy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well...&#8230;...here we go...&#8230;&#8230;.


Beats being Canadian...

Canadian 1; How's the weather? eh?

Canadian 2; Aboot colder than a well diggers asse eh?

Canadian 1; Yep...Hey, Didja see Gretzky put a hat trick on the Habs the other night? eh?

Canadian 2; Ayuh, eh?

Canadian 1; Wanna 'nother Molsen? eh?

Canadian 2: Is it cold in Saskatoon in June? eh?

Canadian 1; Here ya go...Hey, Didja see Gretzky put a hat trick on the Habs the other night. eh?

Canadian 2; (Smiles and nods) eh?

Canadian 2; Soo, How's the weather up yore way?....eh?...


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Deebo

Slippy said:


> Sheeee-it!
> 
> I remember the last time Mrs Slippy was knocked up, she was chatting up a friend about histerectomies or some such nonsense and how dang big that kid's head is when I had to kick 4 big ole boy's asses before I jumped into my new F250 6.7 Diesel Monster Truck and dang if my Colt 10 Inch Snake Gun didn't get in the way. :vs_whistle: But enough about me, let me tell you about my new firearm...:vs_lol:


OK, I guess I can calm down, now that Slippy is here. RPD and Slippy, And a few others are the Pillars of this community.


----------



## Slippy

Deebo said:


> OK, I guess I can calm down, now that Slippy is here. RPD and Slippy, And a few others are the Pillars of this community.


Deebs! Good to see you my friend!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Deebo said:


> OK, I guess I can calm down, now that Slippy is here. RPD and Slippy, And a few others are the Pillars of this community.


Where ya been, man?
Good to see you come around slumming once in a while. :devil:


----------



## Black 5

And the doggies said:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Black 5 said:


> And the doggies said:


It's ok, it happens so don't let it get to you.

Next thing ya know you'll be in the recipe thread when a fight breaks out over whether or not to light up some tannerite or go rock crawling with a tank back in Nam, and color choice for the nursery....baby or garden doesn't matter.

Yes we're a weird bunch but it keeps it interesting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

JustAnotherNut said:


> It's ok, it happens so don't let it get to you.
> 
> Next thing ya know you'll be in the recipe thread when a fight breaks out over whether or not to light up some tannerite or go rock crawling with a tank back in Nam, and color choice for the nursery....baby or garden doesn't matter.
> 
> Yes we're a weird bunch but it keeps it interesting.


I'm sure that if today's psychologists had been around back when I was a kid they would have labeled me ADD, hyper active, and every other thing they have.

What were we talking about again?
Oh, yeah, I rembember. Heating 20 year old C-Rations using C-4 plastic explosive.
That was it, wasn't it?


----------



## Black 5

JustAnotherNut said:


> It's ok, it happens so don't let it get to you.
> 
> Next thing ya know you'll be in the recipe thread when a fight breaks out over whether or not to light up some tannerite or go rock crawling with a tank back in Nam, and color choice for the nursery....baby or garden doesn't matter.
> 
> Yes we're a weird bunch but it keeps it interesting.





rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm sure that if today's psychologists had been around back when I was a kid they would have labeled me ADD, hyper active, and every other thing they have.
> 
> What were we talking about again?
> Oh, yeah, I rembember. Heating 20 year old C-Rations using C-4 plastic explosive.
> That was it, wasn't it?


On the engine deck of a Sheridan.


----------



## Black 5

While it was pushing down trees.


----------



## stevekozak

JustAnotherNut said:


> PS...&#8230;..nobody ever said 'It's ok, he's harmless' when talking about @Slippy......so be careful


Not more than once, at any rate......


----------



## Deebo

rice paddy daddy said:


> Where ya been, man?
> Good to see you come around slumming once in a while. :devil:


Hi Guys, I try to log on Sundays, when I submit my unemployment. 
Kinda wierd, but I justify it by knowing that I have paid BOOKOO taxes from the time I was 16 or so, and I lost my job due to no fault of my own.
I will try to check in more often, just sucks on phone.


----------



## Prepared One

You know, all this Leon BS banning trouble could have been easily fixed had Y'all brought @Mish in from the get-go and i bet she would have fixed everything in a few minutes :vs_lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy

Prepared One said:


> You know, all this Leon BS banning trouble could have been easily fixed had Y'all brought @Mish in from the get-go and i bet she would have fixed everything in a few minutes :vs_lol:


man thas some cloudy with a chance of meatballs stuff right there....


----------



## esmok

nvm ..


----------



## inceptor

esmok said:


> nvm ..


The days of mom n pop businesses are about done. Welcome to the globalization.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Glad the smoke is clearing..


----------



## Prepared One

homeflow said:


> thanks for this information.


How about we use that Ban hammer on your happy ass?


----------



## Maine-Marine

Chiefster23 said:


> Because he called Slippy a loud mouthed douche. Everyone here knows that Slip is NOT A DOUCHE!


I fixed it for you...lol


----------

